#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-13
<paxcoder> wow, there's a twist
<slashtom> morning airurando
<slashtom> how was the geeknic?
<airurando> hi slashtom
<airurando> twas nice
<airurando> short though
<airurando> and small
<slashtom> good good, and good job you had it on saturday
<airurando> ha ha
<airurando> you are soooo right
<airurando> very lucky, although I do feel vindicated moving it from may to june (says he with tongue firmly in cheek)
<slashtom> you can never rely on the weather
<slashtom> have to hope for the best
<slashtom> we ended up in south wicklow, ebel was testing out the new helmet camera
<ebel> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5824204188/in/photostream video of us riding bikes
<airurando> very nice.
<airurando> good quality
<slashtom> dingle this coming weekend!
<airurando> the Dingle Peninsula is a lovely part of the country
<slashtom> we have yet to do that part of kerry
<slashtom> and i'm still in 2 minds as of what to do in july, 4 days in beara or donegal
<airurando> I lived in Tralee for a few years
<airurando> can't really offer an opinion on the beara / donegal decision.
<ebel> we drive from bantry to kenmare over beara, and it was great, so we'd like to do that area more.
<ebel> was the geeknic fun?
<airurando> yeah.  3DCamp was excellent.
<airurando> for me anyway
<airurando> I feared the talks would go over my head but they were pitched at a high enough level for me to understand.
<airurando> some new faces at the geeknic but most stayed indoors
<airurando> unfortunately infoturtle and his posse couldn't make it
<slashtom> what was 3Dcamp about?
<airurando> all things 3D
<airurando> films
<airurando> virtual reality
<airurando> tactile interaction
<airurando> neuroscience
<airurando> GPS
<slashtom> ok, many there?
<airurando> I estimate about 40
<airurando> schedule here:
<airurando> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AiAWdCTNfTcKdG9Jc2pjQTUzb3dRTGpLdzdMZm9iT0E&single=true&gid=0&output=html
<airurando> tdr112 was talking
<airurando> and on the panel at the end
<slashtom> good stuff
<ebel> cool
<tdr112> me ?
<tdr112> :)
<tdr112> morning all
<airurando> morning tdr112
<czajkowski> tdr112: good choices
<tdr112> czajkowski: yep
<czajkowski> and we have another irish person taken on in canonical for  their internship
<czajkowski> :d
<tdr112> yep i meet him the other day in ul
<czajkowski> tis cool
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/#!/joelennon/status/80293941206978560
<tdr112> anyone a nice pub near Upper Leeson Street
<delcoyote> near... O'Brien
<delcoyote> not so near, The Barge, The 51
<delcoyote> M. O'Brien
<delcoyote> Leeson Lounge
<tdr112> thanks delcoyote i will look them up
<delcoyote> no problem
<delcoyote> Closer than The 51 you have also the ones in Baggot Street Upper
<czajkowski> barge is nice
<thethomaseffect> evening all
<thethomaseffect> Any word on getting the website domain pointing to the new hosting? I'm ready to work on redesign anytime once it's done
<czajkowski> thethomaseffect: I didnt know this was requested
<czajkowski> I *think* I need to file a RT
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> thethomaseffect: is the site ready to go live ?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: howdy
<czajkowski> 20:22 < thethomaseffect> Any word on getting the website domain pointing to the new hosting? I'm ready to work on redesign anytime once it's done
<czajkowski> 20:40 < czajkowski> thethomaseffect: I didnt know this was requested
<czajkowski> 20:40 < czajkowski> I *think* I need to file a RT
<czajkowski> AlanBell: that's right isnt it
<czajkowski> and there is a website theme somewhere.....
<AlanBell> ubuntu-ie.org is this?
<AlanBell> bunch of themes here for different platforms https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<czajkowski> aye
<AlanBell> we are using wordpress for -uk
<czajkowski> thethomaseffect: you goe ?
<czajkowski> *gone
<czajkowski> AlanBell: thanks
<AlanBell> it would be an rt to repoint the domain at a different IP
<czajkowski> nods
<AlanBell> sláinte o/
<czajkowski> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-14
<Belserusk> Can anyone solve this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1772493
<Belserusk> Can someone answer my question?
<czajkowski> Belserusk: no idea best asking tech support questions in #ubuntu like we've mentioned before
<Belserusk> czajkowski, I thought this channel was also for tech qs?
<czajkowski> not so much
<czajkowski> if we can help yes
<czajkowski> but the majority of tech questions go to well #ubuntu
<czajkowski> as it's full of many more people
<czajkowski> this is a loco channel
<czajkowski> so there are people here but not always
<Belserusk> czajkowski, I see, thanks.
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-15
<tdr112> afternoon all
<tdr112> irc meeting tonight
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> hey cztab
<czajkowski> week booked in ireland for July
<slashtom> oh? when in july?
<czajkowski> 4-8th
<czajkowski> be in dublin one of the 5-8 days
<slashtom> can we get together and steal cztab's ID to prevent her leaving?
<czajkowski> heh
<slashtom> should we arrange an ubuntu hour for when you're over?
<czajkowski> I'll let you know closer to the date as it depends on an apointment in dublin what day I'm there if that's ok
<slashtom> sure
<czajkowski> ebel: http://www.kindle-maps.com/blog/yes-it-is-possible-to-cross-dublin-without-passing-a-pub.html
<czajkowski> is making its way through ubuntu channels
<ebel> indeed.
<ebel> that in fact, would be me who did that
<ebel> Was just talking to a journalist and getting photographed.
 * ebel shall have to look in papers tomorrow
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> so adding that bto the ubunut ie team report :D
<ebel> sure :)
<ebel> openstreetmap is open data.
<tdr112> evening
<airurando> evening tdr112
<ebel> ello
<infoturtle> how do guys
<airurando> who is going to chair?
<ebel> I could... if no-one else wants to
<infoturtle> go for it!
<tdr112> go for it
<ebel> ok
<ebel> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 14:03. The chair is ebel.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<ebel> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-06-15
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-06-15
<ebel> our agenda
<ebel> [topic] Review of previous action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  Review of previous action items
<ebel> who wants to talk on that?
<airurando> there was only one from may
<airurando> ebel    tog, dublin meetup 2pm saturday for hackathon to work on reapproval page
<airurando> tdr112 and I did meet up at TOG with czajkowski online
<airurando> progress was made.
<tdr112> a lot of work done more to do
<infoturtle> hooray for progress!
<airurando> I know ebel did some fancy work also on the reapproval page
 * tdr112 still has to do the work he said he would 
<airurando> page is at:
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication
<ebel> cool
<ebel> (re-approval is later on agenda, we can talk then)
<airurando> exactly
<airurando> just about to say that.
<airurando> that ends it for the reviow of previous action items.
<airurando> *review
<airurando> shall we move on ebel?
<ebel> [topic] June Geeknic: Post-event review
<MootBot> New Topic:  June Geeknic: Post-event review
<airurando> very quick.
<tdr112> a few new faces , which was good
<tdr112> airurando: has photos
<infoturtle> :D
<airurando> Geeknic took place during the lunch hour of 3DCamp in Limerick on Sat 11 Jun 11.
<infoturtle> good to hear it went well
<airurando> photos here: http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/412636
<airurando> 3DCamp was very enjoyable and while the geeknic was short and small it was good fun.
<airurando> I recommend this kind of regional event whenever the opportunity arises.
<airurando> tdr112 gave a presentation at this barcamp and he was excellent.
<airurando> details of the event can be found at  http://3dcamp.barcamp.ie/
<airurando> that it for this one from me.
 * airurando finishes dinner
<ebel> airurando: can you take over?
 * ebel phone call
<airurando> ohis that possiblw?
<airurando> we'll muddle through
<airurando> new topic
<tdr112> ebel: in the paper http://www.independent.ie/breaking-news/national-news/computer-solves-joyce-pubs-riddle-2676281.html
<airurando> [TOPIC] August Geeknic: Initial discussion
<airurando> thoughts on the August Geeknic anyone?
<airurando> Dublin I suppose?
<airurando> leaving out the bank holiday leaves:
<airurando> 12,13,14th
<airurando> 19,20,21st
<airurando> 26,27,28th
<infoturtle> just starting the ball here, I'm down for any of those and will make this one
<slashtom> poll it?
<infoturtle> not picky on the date
<slashtom> doodle
<infoturtle> poll might be best
<airurando> yeah we can doodle.
<slashtom> location?
<airurando> do we agree to leave the bank holiday off the list?
<slashtom> aye
<infoturtle> sure
<airurando> slashtom: location suggestion?
<infoturtle> I've always been a fan of easter island, but it's a bit away
<airurando> tdr112 any ideas?
<slashtom> how about walk then geeknic?
<slashtom> greystones to bray?
<airurando> how far is that?
<slashtom> iirc tdr112 has done that walk
<ebel> 1 or 2 hr walk iirc
 * ebel off phone
<airurando> and geeknic in Bray?
<airurando> back to you ebel
<slashtom> or greystones, both have dart stations
<tdr112> gtg
<airurando> I'm happy with whatever is decided
<infoturtle> sounds like a class plan!
<ebel> [agreed] poll for date of august geeknic
<MootBot> AGREED received:  poll for date of august geeknic
 * airurando only has small chance of making this one anyway)
<airurando> I'll set up the poll (assuming it is easy) I'll chat to slashtom if I get stuck
<ebel> location as a poll? people might add new ones?
<ebel> doodle is very easy to use and set up
<airurando> weather was ebel will you do it so please
<ebel> i'll do the poll(s)
<ebel> next topic?
<airurando> yeah
<ebel> [topic] LoCo Reapproval Application update
<MootBot> New Topic:  LoCo Reapproval Application update
<airurando> some discussion earlier.
<airurando> now to the nitty gritty
<airurando> I reckon the experience section is good as is.
<airurando> I believe we need to fleash out the roadmap section as much as we are comfortable with.
<airurando> I suggest keeping it very high level
<airurando> tdr112 has this on his to do list but I think we should all chip in
<czajkowski> aloha
<airurando> czajkowski chatted to me on this recently
<ebel> FYI I got an email from launchpad saying ubuntu-ie will expire from approved-team group in a few days
<ebel> on 2011-06-22. i'm guessing that's 2 years after we approved
<airurando> I reckon we should complete the roadmap and submit shortly
<czajkowski> yes
<ebel> i wouldn't worry about it too much
<czajkowski> well ye will expire on the 22nd
<infoturtle> oh no
<czajkowski> but the meeting is the day before so we can go before re approval then
<infoturtle> all of us?
<czajkowski> or we can give ye a months grace
<czajkowski> infoturtle: the team.....
<airurando> should we try to get the submission in for next Tuesdays meeting?
<czajkowski> tbh the wiki is in great shape and I say yes
<airurando> great stuff.
<airurando> ebel?
<airurando> slashtom?
<airurando> infoturtle?
<airurando> I'd be +1 for the next meeting also.
<infoturtle> meeting where?
<czajkowski> infoturtle: on irc
<ebel> re-approval meeting next tuesday? possibly.... what time? I don't have time to do much work on wiki page betwen now and then...
<infoturtle> can do!
<czajkowski> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<czajkowski> the wiki is in great shape folks
<czajkowski> a little road map
<czajkowski> and tis fine
<airurando> ebel: all that's needed is a bit of work on the roadmap
<czajkowski> TRUST ME
<czajkowski> I do have one massive question for folks though so when we;re on AOB stab me please
<airurando> ebel? slashtom?
<ebel> well if i don't have to do anything....
<czajkowski> nope
<airurando> I'll hook up with tdr112 before the weekend
<czajkowski> the wiki is a really good aplication
<airurando> ebel if you could review and submit on Monday
<ebel> though if we can wait, we might get more people at the IRC meeting....
<ebel> more to time to organise people to get them there
<czajkowski> as long as it's in the hour before the meeting tis fine
<airurando> we can start plugging it tonight
<airurando> 6 days left
<czajkowski> aye
<airurando> surely thats enough time no?
 * ebel is 50/50 so will go with consenseue
<czajkowski> I'll also be there and not voting as council
<ebel> vote?
<airurando> yeah
<ebel> [vote] Should we submit our re-approval for next tuesday?
<MootBot> Please vote on:  Should we submit our re-approval for next tuesday?.
<MootBot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1/-1/+0 in the channel, private votes by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0  to MootBot
<MootBot> E.g. /msg MootBot +1 #ubuntu-ie
<czajkowski> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from czajkowski. 1 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 1
<ebel> 0
<ebel> +0
<MootBot> Abstention received from ebel. 1 for, 0 against. 1 have abstained. Count is now 1
<tdr112> -1
<MootBot> -1 received from tdr112. 1 for, 1 against. 1 have abstained. Count is now 0
<airurando> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from airurando. 2 for, 1 against. 1 have abstained. Count is now 1
<airurando> infoturtle?
<infoturtle> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from infoturtle. 3 for, 1 against. 1 have abstained. Count is now 2
<czajkowski> tdr112: what's your reasonsing do you think it's not ready ? or you won't be there
<ebel> czajkowski: we can re-apply the month after right? or what?
<czajkowski> well we have 2 options.
<tdr112> i think we need more time
<czajkowski> 1) add the wiki application to the bug
<czajkowski> 2) we extend the time by a month or so
<czajkowski> so up to ye really
<czajkowski> honestly
<airurando> tdr112: what do you think is lacking
<czajkowski> given I look at these the whole time, the wiki page is in fantastic shape
<czajkowski> tis clear
<czajkowski> details all th work
<ebel> majority seems to be in favour...
<airurando> tdr112: more time for what?
<tdr112> i wont hold it up
<tdr112> go for it
<czajkowski> oki dokie
<airurando> is it agreed so?
<czajkowski> count is 2 so yeah seems so
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication
<airurando> tdr112, if something is niggling at you speak now.
<czajkowski> only issue as far as I can see is the flicker images missing which I dont know why they are
<tdr112> nope i will fix it over the next few days
<czajkowski> okie
<czajkowski> tdr112: I'm doing nothing all weekend hollar
<airurando> does ebel have to submit it?
<airurando> say on Monday?
<czajkowski> tuesday is fine
<ebel> [agreed] re-approval on tues
<MootBot> AGREED received:  re-approval on tues
<czajkowski> just add it to the wiki the hr before
<airurando> right oh
<airurando> fingers and toes crossed.
<czajkowski> stop over thinking
<ebel> cool
<ebel> so who is doing the nitty gritty submission stuff?
<czajkowski> whatcha mean
<czajkowski> nitty gritty ?
<airurando> ebel: czajkowski said we just need to add it to the wiki
<ebel> who's submitting it
<czajkowski> anyone can add it to the wiki
<ebel> ok
<czajkowski> so if yer finsihed over the weekend just add it
<ebel> ok, who ever is the last to finish on the wiki adds it to the agenda for the loco council
<ebel> ?
<czajkowski> yeah
<ebel> cool
<ebel> next topic?
<airurando> ok
<ebel> [topic] ubuntu-ie.org hosting options
<MootBot> Vote is in progress. Finishing now.
<MootBot> Final result is 3 for, 1 against. 1 abstained. Total: 2
<MootBot> New Topic:  ubuntu-ie.org hosting options
<airurando> I put this up after ebel's mail
<czajkowski> well I can ask BK to do it again if we like
<ebel> we can
<czajkowski> I know thethomaseffect asked about domains names to be pointed but we needed to confirm the hosting
<ebel> cause our BK sponsored hosting is due to expire soon
<czajkowski> and then a mail to be sent to RT@ubuntu.com which I'll sort
<infoturtle> I was working on that too and then got stuck with it
<ebel> a few people (on the mailing list) have offered hosting
<czajkowski> nods
<airurando> yeah
<airurando> appreciated for sure
<ebel> However we need a webmaster/webmistriss not a host....
<czajkowski> well we have 2 people working on a site
<thethomaseffect> Apologies, I'm here
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> ah ha
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> thethomaseffect: aloha
<ebel> i have forgotten what was going on with the web hosting...
<thethomaseffect> Hallo :)
<czajkowski> I need someone to tell me what dns to point to where so I can resolve that issue
<ebel> what's the problem with DNS?
<czajkowski> ebel: I dont know it was mentoned in here by thethomaseffect
<czajkowski> I assumed to point to new hosting
<ebel> thethomaseffect: can you give an update on the new hosting?
<thethomaseffect> The address needed is somewhere in the blacknight CP I'm quite positive, but since I've no experience in repointing domains I wouldn't be entirely certain
<thethomaseffect> ebel:  Sure, any parts in particular?
<airurando> All well above my head.
<ebel> well, i dunno... eh is it ready to go live? what have you done with it? how does it compare to the old hosting?
<czajkowski> thethomaseffect: have you seen http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes
<ebel> should we contact BK and ask if they can renew the hosting? or what?
<thethomaseffect> I seen mention yesterday that ubuntu uk use wordpress instead of drupal. Wordpress is a lot easier to maintain and would fit the site better, since it's mostly used for news. I think since it's not an issue to archive the old site at archive.ubuntu-ie.org it would be a good move to use it.
<thethomaseffect> czajkowski:  Had a quick look, though design isn't an issue as soon as domain is repointed
<czajkowski> the only reason I would chose BK is well we have some of them on here and on the ML
<ebel> you don't *need* to change DNS / repoint domains to test. You can edit /etc/hosts (if that's what's blocking you)
<czajkowski> and it's nice to support irish
<thethomaseffect> ebel:  I've done a theme, I'm cautious of installing any CMS unless it's on the domain that'll be the one used in the live version
<ebel> once we have it ready, we can repoint the DNS to the new server
<ebel> do/did you have access to the blacknight hosting to set things up?
<thethomaseffect> couldn't I just put up an under consturuction page and link back to old site?
<airurando> czajkowski: will you ask BK as you offered?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> can do
<airurando> great stuff.
<airurando> ebel action for czajkowski
<ebel> [agreed] ask BK for more hosting
<MootBot> AGREED received:  ask BK for more hosting
<ebel> [action]
<MootBot> ACTION received:
<ebel> [action] czajkowski to ask BK
<MootBot> ACTION received:  czajkowski to ask BK
<ebel> thethomaseffect: well we /could/, but that's not very user freindly, and you can install any CMS on the BK hosting and then we can send users over when it's ready?
<thethomaseffect> ebel:  In the installation, all the links will be pointing at the wrong address. It'll be the absolute one rather than the one that'll be used. It's not good from a security perspective. It's possible there'll be no issue but what can go wrong, will
<thethomaseffect> once the domain is repointed, unless i have personal stuff, i'm confident i can have most stuff migrated in just 48 hours
<czajkowski> ok so atm, don;t we have access to the hosting
<czajkowski> so can we try it out
<ebel> yeah
<tdr112> Kill all Zombies
<ebel> we ourselves can't change the DNS, we need canonical to do that.
<thethomaseffect> myself and infoturtle ran into PHP issues while trying to set things up on the absolute url also. We could reach a index.htl but not a drupal/install.php
<czajkowski> ebel: see that there is the info I need
<czajkowski> if you tell me what you need changed
<czajkowski> I'll do the mail and go talk to IS to get it done
<ebel> thethomaseffect: you have access to the BK hosting, right? can you start looking at installing things?
<thethomaseffect> once the somain is sorted out I'm sure it won't be an issue, my own hosting is blacknight and it was smooth sailing installing drupal and wordpress
<czajkowski> but I am cluseless as to what you want DNS changed to
<ebel> (I'm trying to make sure I'm not blocking anything)
<thethomaseffect> ebel:  like i said, i did, and can't until there's a domain
 * czajkowski is lost 
<ebel> right, so ubunut-ie.org and www.ubuntu-ie.org need to point to the new blacknight host then?
<ebel> (any other domains)
<thethomaseffect> aye
<czajkowski> ok
<thethomaseffect> and afaik no
<ebel> I'll figure out the details fromk BK, then send them to czajkowski. who can pass that email onto canonical/whoever (since they know who)
<ebel> then we'll tell ye and ye should be good to go?
<czajkowski> ebel: thanks
<czajkowski> if you tell me what I'll email it and then get it done ASAP
<ebel> kewl
<ebel> sorted
<ebel> next topic?
<airurando> yip
<ebel> [topic] Launchpad team are sprinting in Dublin (from tdr112)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Launchpad team are sprinting in Dublin (from tdr112)
<czajkowski> :D
<ebel> tdr112 around?
<czajkowski> as far as I know there is a pub picked
<czajkowski> possible the barge
<czajkowski> close to the hotel where they are staying lower leason st
<ebel> ok. what dates is this? we could have an ubuntu hour? or similar?
<czajkowski> cant find the emails :s
<czajkowski> early july
<czajkowski> as far as I can tell
<ebel> ok
<ebel> so while away...
<ebel> unless tdr112 had anything special to say.... (or anyone else)?
<czajkowski> it;s a laucpad
<czajkowski> *launchpad
<czajkowski> Canonical platform team and linaro over here
<czajkowski> over 300 of them
<ebel> lots
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> pretty much as big as a UDS
<ebel> cool
<airurando> when is this happening?
<czajkowski> begining of July
<ebel> we should try to meet up?
<czajkowski> aye tdr112 has contacted mat revell
<czajkowski> from the laucnhpad team
<tdr112> i will send the details about the meet up when i know
<ebel> cool
<czajkowski> and the arangement is for a night in a pub
<czajkowski> ah there he is
<ebel> cool
<ebel> so tdr112 you'll keep us informed?
<tdr112> yep
<ebel> next topic? (AOB?)
<ebel> czajkowski: you wanted to say something?
<czajkowski> nope covered above
<ebel> cool
<ebel> AOB?
<ebel> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 15:27.
<ebel> thanks everyone for coming
<airurando> thanks ebel
<czajkowski> ebel: breaking news headingline
<czajkowski> http://breakingnews.ie/ireland/computer-solves-joyce-pubs-riddle-509122.html
<ebel> yeah tis craxy
<ebel> it's all from Press Association. they do stories, then newspapers print them
<ebel> (hence why it's the same story everywhere)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-16
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 20th July 2011 @ 8pm  || Next  Ubuntu Hour Limerick Thursday 30th June 2011, Absolute Hotel || Expect the next UH Dublin soon!!
<delcoyote> does anyone know how to get two ip's from an isp provider in dublin?
<delcoyote> *in one package
<delcoyote> eircom....
<slashtom> our ebel will be talking in just a few minutes http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/radio/bbc_radio_fourfm/listenlive
<ShaneM> slashtom: Thanks! :)
<tdr112> how is he getting on
<slashtom> the bbc got their facts wrong, and told the world that ebel is a computer scientist at UCD
<slashtom> also the quality was crap compared with the other interviews
<ebel> hahaha
<czajkowski> new job openings :)
<czajkowski> ebel: all day long you've been appearing in my twitter stream
<czajkowski> from USA - OZ
<ebel> hahah :)
<slashtom> czajkowski: new job openings..... back home? ;)
<czajkowski> slashtom: no was joking ebel job in UCD for Ebel
<airurando> tdr112
<airurando> you about?
<tdr112> yo
<tdr112> airurando:
<airurando> hi there
<airurando> just wondering about the coding retreat
<airurando> did you attend?
<tdr112> i did
<airurando> good stuff.
<tdr112> are you putting it down as a ubuntu-ie event :)
<airurando> I'll put it on the may team report
<airurando> not a ubuntu-ie event
<tdr112> yep i meant to get back to that but i have had interviews all week
<airurando> but a cross group ervent that ubuntu-ie team member helped to org and participated in
<airurando> no prob
<tdr112> sounds good
<airurando> will also put it on reapproval wiki page
<tdr112> heading off , i am free tomorrow so i will work on the bit i said i would
<tdr112> also i got the date for the ubuntu team coming over i will send out the email tomorrow
<tdr112> 29th june porterhouse
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-17
<airurando> morning (just about)
<tdr112> ebel: in todays times
<ebel> irish times? cool.
<tdr112> yep my brother rang me to tell me he saw it , its online too
<tdr112> http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/ireland/2011/0617/1224299072190.html
<ebel> yes saw it online yesterday. thanks for the heads up
<tdr112> well its todays page 6
<slashtom> with photo?
<airurando> congrats again ebel. you must be chuffed.
<ebel> yeah, tis kinda cool.
<ebel> Tis suprising how, from a computer science/algoritm point of view the problem isn't too hard.
<tdr112> slashtom: i dont know my brother told me , i have only seen the online one
<ebel> suppose it just go to show that programming is valuable, cause with it you can do things that are hard otherwise.
<czajkowski> aloha
<airurando> evening czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows you
<airurando> not to bad now.
<airurando> and you?
<czajkowski> sleepy
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-18
<airurando> hmmm can't seem to log into the wiki to modify the reapproval page.
<airurando> Is anyone else having trouble with the wiki?
<Ubuntu-rosa> hello
<delcoyote> hello Ubuntu-rosa
<Ubuntu-rosa> hello
<Ubuntu-rosa> I want to display for a given partition users who are about to use this partition
<Ubuntu-rosa> i can use lsof
<Ubuntu-rosa> i want extract all the users the problem is that there isn't a séparator in the results of lsof , not the same case as the file passwd
<delcoyote> Ubuntu-rosa, I'm the last person to ask I have a big L in my back, but this might be useful
<delcoyote> http://www.daniweb.com/software-development/shell-scripting/threads/160492
<delcoyote> or this
<delcoyote> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/265/a-complete-zenity-dialog-examples-2/
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Ubuntu-rosa> thank you for the links
<delcoyote> I hope they were useful, no problem
<delcoyote> Dia dhuit czajkowski
<czajkowski> tdr112: ping
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-19
<tdr112> czajkowski: ping
<tdr112> working yesterday and today at takethat wont be online email me
<czajkowski> takethat
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> o dear
<czajkowski> have fun
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<airurando> hi czajkowski.
<airurando> if you've time could you take a look at the bottom of http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/reapproval-roughwork
<czajkowski> sure
<airurando> I'm just trying to throw together a roadmap
<airurando> don't want to complicate it or promise too much.
<airurando> just want to stipulate what we hope to do.
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> how does that look
<airurando> fabulous
<airurando> thanks
<airurando> now wondering if tdr112 is around or still at croke park
<airurando> czajkowski: will we know about blacknight before Tuesday?
<czajkowski> yeah i just need to ask michele
<czajkowski> and I need ebel to let me know the dns stuff so I can file the RT
<czajkowski> airurando: he's at take that
<airurando> ha ha
<airurando> are they on tonight as well?
 * airurando is out of touch.
<airurando> thought it was just sat
<czajkowski> n idea sorry
<airurando> czajkowski: I think I'll send that raw roadmap to the mailing list looking for feedback.
<airurando> good idea / bad idea?
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> we cant get the site up and running till ebel tells me the dns stuff
<airurando> thats no problem
<airurando> this is a roadmap
<czajkowski> o
<czajkowski> k
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> typing with one hand
<airurando> ohh. whats wrong with the other hand?
<czajkowski> oh was just multi tasking
<airurando> Phew, thats good.
<airurando> e-mail sent....
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-11
<czajkowski> ebel: slashbel http://www.nerdydaytrips.com/
<slashbel> that map is copyrighted without rights for reuse
<czajkowski> slashbel: how did you see that ?
<slashbel> it's google maps
<slashbel> czajkowski: are you still planning on visiting town this week?
<mokmeister> hello everyone!
<zmoylan> hi mokmeister
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-12
<slashbel> what's the story with the possible ubuntu hour this week?
<czajkowski> wont be with me I'm afraid :(
<slashbel> oh noes
<slashbel> you're not coming to town?
<czajkowski> tonight limerick meeting
<czajkowski> tomorrow lahinch,
<czajkowski> thursday dinner with my aunt it seems and friday would be a nightmare
<czajkowski> plus I also have to get the car looked at
<czajkowski> it's not remainging locked
<czajkowski> so wouldnt be safe to bring it up
<slashbel> you have a car here?
<czajkowski> aye my old irish one
<czajkowski> but when I lock it
<czajkowski> it's unlocking itself
<czajkowski> or staying locked but I dont know for how long
<czajkowski> :(
<slashbel> shame you can't make it into town, haven't seen you for a while
<czajkowski> I knows :(
<slashbel> we visited limerick at the weekend
<czajkowski> ah bugger
<slashbel> i see though that you were having fun in galway
<czajkowski> aye got back early enough
<czajkowski> was over for taras not a hen night.
<czajkowski> not seen her in 2 years so it was great
<ebel> "not a hen night"?
<czajkowski> will be back over for the wedding in august, 2 day affair,
<ebel> is that basically a hen night?
<czajkowski> ebel: she didnt want the whole tackyness of it
<czajkowski> plus if it was called a hen, more people would have to be invited
<ebel> good point.
<slashbel> and you got your supermacs! as i have learned, no trip to galway is complete without a trip to supermacs and some sugary minerals
<czajkowski> instead 11 of us went for dinner and some drinks at a pub around the corner
<czajkowski> oh so true!!!
<ebel> slashbel only discovered what "minerals" were recently
<czajkowski> it's an irish thing
<slashbel> it's a cultchie thing ;)
<czajkowski> yup so true
<slashbel> you see that the Smithfield/Stoneybatter area is now majority non-national :)
<czajkowski> and nearest supermacs is heuston
<czajkowski> which doesnt put burger sauce in its burgers by default
<czajkowski> which irritates me
<slashbel> tbh the smell of the place is enough to keep me away
<slashbel> it's funny, that supermacs is in only one of the major dublin train stations... which just so happens to be where the train to galway departs from
<ebel> "burger sauce"?
<slashbel> it's a sauce made of burgers
<ebel> that's all I can picture…
<slashbel> you know, the run-off grease you get from some burgers
<ebel> czajkowski: re: hen, that's why non traditional weddings are great. You don't "have to" do anything
<ebel> tis a shame when the people getting married feel obliged to do lots of things they don't want to
<slashbel> like going to mass
<ebel> slashbel: wait, that's what it actually is?! I thought you were joking…
 * slashbel is guessing
<slashbel> i don't want to go and find out
<czajkowski> no its the pink sauce
<czajkowski> so red sauce plus mayo
<czajkowski> but tastes yummy
<czajkowski> ebel: aye the rest of her wedding is more or less non traditional with the only bit being the church bit as that was something that was important for her future father in law.
<czajkowski> she also invited 340 and 260 have rsvp
<czajkowski> so it's more or less a very large party
<czajkowski> food is buffet
<czajkowski> no top table
<czajkowski> sweet cart
<slashbel> she you couldn't sample the food at our reception. some great stuff is now in the 'batter
<slashbel> shame you couldn't*
<ebel> As far as I'm concerend, the people paying for it get to make all the decisions. Sometimes that's not the couple, which is why others sometimes get to make decisions :P
<czajkowski> aye the place has changed the sister ends up there a bit due to being in blackhall
<slashbel> aye ebel
<slashbel> which meant we only invited the people we wanted there :)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> which is the best way imo
<czajkowski> and the pics were great
<slashbel> wishes of family ignored (or rather not asked)
<czajkowski> ye looked very good
<slashbel> thanks
<ebel> thanks
<czajkowski> the way she and her soon to be hubby are looking at it ., it's their day and most likely wont be home again for a long time and she herslef has not been home for 2 years till now. it's a chance for a big party so she's having guests instead of the must haves
<czajkowski> she's spending 300 quid on her dress so she can go and destroy it afterwards in the sea on a surf board
<slashbel> lol
 * slashbel feels fortunate to be able to go home almost every evening
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-13
<czajkowski> ebel: https://twitter.com/#!/ErgoBot
<ebel> aye saw that
<czajkowski> rather useufl
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-14
<ebel_ag_obair> anyone from galway?
<ebel_ag_obair> someone on #tog is moving to galway and needs a place to live
<czajkowski> oh there are some on the list from Galway
<zmoylan> shanem is living in galway at the mo
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> thats one
<tdr112> has anyone used sar ?
<shanem> zmoylan: Hey
<shanem> Someone looking for a place to live?
<zmoylan> hey shanem ebel said somebody in tog was looking for a place in galway.  wondering if there were any galway based folk in the ubuntu channel.  hope it was ok to mention you?
<shanem> zmoylan: Ah no worries :)
<shanem> I had a free room until literally a week ago.
<shanem> I'd say the best place to check is something like 091-public mailing list.
<zmoylan> there's never a jibbybot about when you need one :-)
<shanem> Haha
<zmoylan> a link to the 091-public mailing list?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-15
<tdr112> morming
<tdr112> morning
<emboss> morning
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<czajkowski> emboss: hows tricks
<tdr112> lots of rain today
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> so sick of the rain
<czajkowski> non stop
<tdr112> anyone here use sar ?
<czajkowski> nope not heard of it
<ebel> ello ello
<ebel> tdr112: what's sar?
<emboss> hey czajkowski
<emboss> tricks are great, hows you
<czajkowski> yeha not bad
<czajkowski> not gotten to Lahinch :(
<emboss> very beautiful :)
<tdr112> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/sar.sysstat.1.html
<emboss> tide came in and nearly killed me tho :)
<tdr112> it a way of loggin cpu usage
<czajkowski> emboss: did you munch down there
<ebel> tdr112: fancy pants
<ebel> we use munin for recording that
<ebel> it makes fancy graphs
<tdr112> i will have a look at munin
<ebel> depends what you want
<ebel> munin is good for making graphs of system stuff, and it's very easy to make new graphs (e.g. I whipped up a 'how many tickets have we sold today' graph in no time)
<ebel> but it's only good for graphs. if you want to analyse things actually properly for statistics or whatnot, might not be best
<emboss> czajkowski: I was only there for about an hour, was just passing through on my way to the cliff's
<czajkowski> emboss: ah nice
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-17
<czajkowski> http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/17/3092829/linus-torvalds-fuck-you-nvidia
<zmoylan> can't blame him.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-10
<AndrewMcC> [A[B
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-13
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> tdr112: airurando http://www.lczajkowski.com/2013/06/13/a-bite-of-something-new/
<zmoylan> hope the new job works out czajkowski
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> should be interesting
<zmoylan> new york, shopping capital of the planet :-)
<czajkowski> busy week ahead of me
<airurando> congrats czajkowski.
<airurando> will you be staying in London?
<czajkowski> yup working from home
<czajkowski> and in the london office plus a large chunk of travel
<czajkowski> even to their EU HQ which is Dublin
<airurando> very best of luck with it!
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> should keep me well busy
<airurando> aye
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-14
<tdr112> czajkowski: great stuff on the job
<tdr112> their dublin office is right around from tog and in the same place as boards
<ebel> czajkowski: yeah, congratulations
<tdr112> community manager is a great job for you
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> I should be in dublin to go to their HQ from time to time
#ubuntu-ie 2014-06-09
<airurando> morning
<airurando> does anyone know where i shoud report a typo on the desktop DVD cover?
<airurando> is it just a bug?
<zmoylan-kr_> mention it to czajkowski on twitter?
<airurando> OK
<airurando> it specifies 18 months support instead of 5 years.
<zmoylan-kr_> is 14.04 the new lts?
<airurando> too late this time but i want it rectified for tuture releases
<airurando> yes 14.04 is the LTS
<airurando> latest
<airurando> thanks zmoylan-kr_
<tdr112> sounds like an easy slip for them to make
<airurando> aye tdr112
<airurando> but as they only release DVDs for LTS releaases I want it rectified
<airurando> I'm promoting the 5 years support to CoderDojos and Mens sheds and have to point out this typo all the time.
<airurando> message sent to czajkowski on twitter
<ebel> airurando: good catch. Maybe find their graphic design team? or the marketing team?
<airurando> thanks ebel
#ubuntu-ie 2014-06-13
<airurando> I met a friend I hadn't seen in a very long time tonight.  Amongst other things we chatted about the ubuntu 12.04 DVD I gave him fado to see if it would work on he very sick old widnows XP laptop.  It must have been over a year ago.  Anyway he is delighted with Ubuntu and recognises that it has given that old laptop a new lease of life.
<airurando> I'm delighted with that response as I never reckoned he would give it a spin!
<zmoylan-kr> you do wonder when you pass on a disk if it's ever used alright
<airurando> yes indeed zmoylan-kr
<zmoylan-kr> and with uefi i suspect they'll be used less and less :-(
<airurando> :-(
<airurando> as i hand them out currently i only promote them for pre windows 8 machines.
#ubuntu-ie 2016-06-14
<czajkowski> morning
<ebel> morning
<czajkowski> ebel: how's life?
<slashbel> good morning!
<czajkowski> slashbel: howdy
 * slashbel hopes czajkowski is registered for next week
<czajkowski> slashbel: aye indeed, postal as I need to be in London at a conference
<slashbel> you should have received your ballot paper by now
<czajkowski> still weird having people who don't live in the UK vote on the matter adn many people who live here and it directly affects them not able to vote.
<czajkowski> slashbel: only asked for it last week
<czajkowski> as I have to be at a speakers dinner on the 22nd and then speaking on the 23rd in London
<czajkowski> it's not good for the stay camp over here
<slashbel> as i said on twitter, UK emigrants can vote in UK General Elections and Referundums for upto 15 years after leaving
<czajkowski> especially where I live, I'm going to a talk tonight for the stay camp but this area is heavy exit.
<czajkowski> slashbel: aye I know ye can. I just don't think it should be the case imo.
<czajkowski> not becaise of this topic but I also won't vote in Irish ones.
<slashbel> i vote by post in Cheltenham, as that's the last place I was registered
<czajkowski> as I'm not there and dont think its fair of me to have my say in a place I don't live
<czajkowski> if that makes sense
<czajkowski> again not judging just my own logic on this matter
<slashbel> usually I would agree, but brexit really affects british emigrants in the rest of the EU
<czajkowski> counter argument is it directly affects those living in the UK and they cannot vote
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> it's not a good situation to be in tbh
<slashbel> considering that most emigrants will be voting remain, it's a good thing in this case
<ebel> yeah EU citizens in the UK should be allowed vote in this
<czajkowski> aye but not all are
<czajkowski> it is what it is
<czajkowski> I hope it passes but I suspect it won't tbh.
<czajkowski> there are far too many people unhappy and are voting and not thinking about the long term prospects
<slashbel> aye, the UK will be fucked
<slashbel> or rather, England, Wales and Northern Ireland will be fucked
<czajkowski> it may force a vote on the N. Ireland situaion which would be good
<slashbel> i don't know about that, it's a delicate situation
<czajkowski> well that's my only silver lining
<ebel> There's going to be so many brexit voters disappointed by any outcome
<ebel> They think they can get everything they have already and not be in the EU. They have been lied to by people, and they believe that
<ebel> and they could be due for a wake up call
<czajkowski> well indeed
<czajkowski> Where I live it's a heavy Por Exit area, surrounded by UKIP and Tories.
<czajkowski> tonight I'm going to a talk for pro stay. Namely just to support and also discusss should people who wish to leave join us.
<ebel> I heard some internesting points re: N. Ireland, (i) if there are border controls up, then the economic case for a united ireland becomes more attrative
<slashbel> however they will require heavy subsidy from the EU for development and security
<ebel> (ii) Nationalists are pro-remain, unionists are pro-leave. The nationist community might be annoyed at being dragged out of EU due to unionist, and *english* voters, carrying it
<czajkowski> ebel: aye exactly so it may force a referendum there.
<slashbel> but does Dublin want the likes of Iris Robinson in the Dáil and potential Ulster terrorists traveling south
<ebel> czajkowski: another thing to keep in mind: Various EU countries have elections in the next 1->2 years, and there are right wing outsider political parties who are probrexit and they would benefit from a good deal for the UK if it left.
<slashbel> unless the UK was severly punished for leaving
<slashbel> made an example of
<czajkowski> nods true true
<czajkowski> I'm not the one that needs conviencing though :)
#ubuntu-ie 2017-06-14
<padraic> hi folks,
<padraic> I have been logging into the channel on and off for a while but haven't seen much activity.
<padraic> Is there a typical time of day / week / month when people are active or has discussion moved elsewhere?
<czajkowski> aloha
